# Trade stand question



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm just looking for a bit of advice, I've just started up my business and am looking at the possibility of attending a few of the dog shows around the country with a trade stand.

In your experiences of going to shows and seeing stands, are they normally inside or out, booths or just a table stall?

Any advice or help will be gratefully received!!

Thanks


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

There are all sorts of stands, depending on the show some are inside some are out, all sorts of sizes too, Im not an expert on show stands but would be best to contact any show you would like to sell at to get advice.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Personally I like the ones that you can go in and have a little wander around inside each stand. Hope that makes sense, like a mini shop.
Where you can browse at your leisure but theres also someone nearby that you can ask for help.
Awwww I love the trade stands, wish I was going Crufts!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Both types of stands can be at open shows and depending on the venue either inside or out.Don't know how much it costs to have one at open shows but a friend used to have one of the smallest stands at Crufts and it was £3000!!!!!


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

yes - my friend has a stand at crufts and its thousands!!!! even the smaller champ shows are several hundred pounds! turns out horse shows are much cheaper for trade stands so dont forget to try some of these to buld up your doggy business - less overheads and a lot of horsey people have dogs!


----------



## Team Tegan (Jun 16, 2009)

Why not ask if you can take your stall to a local companion dog show? I am organising a show in May in North Wales and am looking for a couple of stalls to give folk something to do during the break. Most of these type of shows only charge a few pounds


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice, I've got in touch with a few show organisers, so hopefully I should manage to get something sorted.


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

Why don't you try and get to a champ show and see what the lay out is like. Some of the champ shows are still very expensive as well. crufts is just ridiculous, sometimes you don't even see all of the stands if you are exhibiting as well. Must be a gamble for the people who have stands at crufts.

A lot of the shows are held at New Bingley Hall in Staffordshire. Manchester has just been there as it UK Toy Dog, Birmingham National and Midland Counties. In the summertime many are outside so i don't know if you have to bring your own sort of tent to keep you warm/cool/dry.


----------

